# نبذة عن جهاز الصدمات الكهربية(Defibrillator) باللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

​*جهاز الصدمات الكهربية**(Defibrillator)*​​

​​

​​


​​*الغرض من استخدام الجهاز*​​​​*يستخدم جهاز إنعاش القلب أو الصدمات الكهربائية لتصحيح عدم انتظام عمل القلب** Cardiac Arrhythmias*
*أو التوقف التام أو المفاجئ لعمل** القلب ، لكي يعود القلب إلى القيام بدوره الطبيعي*
*قبل عام 1960 كان الجهاز يعمل باستخدام التيار المتردد* 
*AC powerذى تردد يبلغ 60 هرتز يتراوح من 5 إلى 6 أمبير*
*لمدة تتراوح بين 250 ثانية إلى ثانية واحدة*
*.وبسبب عدم نجاح الجهازفي تصحيح اضطراب الأذينين تم الاستغناء عنه واستبداله بتيارمستمر *
*منذ عام 1960 وحتى الآن**DC Power *​​
​​*يستخدم الجهاز في حالتين*​​​​*1- عند توقف عمل القلب تماما ً عن العمل ،ويتم إعطاء المريض طاقة أو شحنة عن طريق تفريغ المكثف للشحنة المختارة ، حيث يتم شحن المكثف من خلال المصدر الرئيسي ، أو من خلال البطارية الداخلية*​​​​*2- عند عدم عمل القلب بصورة طبيعية ، حيث يكون هناك اضطراب في انقباض البطينين ويستخدم في هذه الحالة نظام التزامن ( Synchronize ) *
*لإعطاء الطاقة للمريض حيث يقوم الجهاز بتتبع موجة نبض القلب التى يرمز لها** PQRST*
*Rويقوم الجهاز بعد ذلك بإعطاء طاقة للمريض بعد موجة *​​



​​*نظرية عمل الجهاز*​​​​*Paddlesيعمل الجهاز على إطلاق صدمة كهربائية من خلال طارتين *
*تثبت على صدر المريض ، هذه الصدمة تجعل جميع الخلايا العضلية تنقبض لحظيا ومن ثم يتم تصحيح أو إعادة نبض القلب*
*أما** كيفية الحصول على الصدمة الكهربائية فيتم عن طريق تخزين الطاقة الكهربائية في مكثف عن طريق مصدر عال لفرق الجهد المتردد عن طريق مصدر قدرة، أو بطارية داخلية ، وتستمر عملية الشحن لعدة ثوان حتى يسمع صوت الإنذار ثم يفرغ المكثف في جسم المريض من خلال الطارتين*​​

​​*تمثل أجهزة إنعاش القلب حسب شكل الموجة الخارجة التي يتم تفريغها وهي*​​​​*1*موجة لون Lown Waveform *​​​​*تنسب هذه الموجة إلى العالم الذي اكتشفها عام1962*
*في هذه الموجة يطبق فرق جهد يصل قيمته إلى3000فولت*
*وتيار20أمبير*
*بعد ذلك ينخفض فرق الجهد إلى الصفر فى فترة قصيرة تقارب 5 ملى ثانية** وبعد ذلك تنعكس قطبية فرق الجهد وهذه مسيئة الجهاز العامل بموجة لون ويحتوي الجهاز على مكثف+ملف+عدد من المقاومات*​​

​​*2*الموجة الأحادية Mono pulse Waveform*​​​​*هذه** الموجه الأحادية النبضة عبارة عن موجة محسنة لموجة لون، حيث أنها لا تحتوي على الجزء السالب للجهد، وتستخدم بكثرة في جهاز إنعاش القلب المتنقل تستخدم هذه الموجة مكثف+مقاومة*​​

​​*3*موجة أحادية بتأخير تدريجي Tapered DC Delay Waveform*​​​​*هذه الموجة عبارة عن موجة تعطي الطاقة المطلوبة باستخدام فرق جهد قليل ولكن مع زيادة الزمن لانجاز مستوى الطاقة*
*15ms المطلوب حيث يصل الزمن إلى *​​​​*لذا فهذه الموجة مفيدة في أجهزة الإنعاش المتنقلة . وتشبه هذه الموجة موجة لون حيث تحتوي على مكثفين+ملف مربوطين على التوالي*​​​​4**الموجة ذات شكل شبة المنحرف* *Trapezoidal Waveform *​​​​*تشبه هذه الموجة الشبه المنحرفة الموجة السابقة ، ولكنها تستخدم فرق جهد أقل* 
*20msوزمن أطول حيث يصل إلى *
*800Vيتزايد فرق الجهد بقيمة*
*500V وبعد ذلك يتناقص حتى يصل إلى حوالي*
*18.5msعند*
*ثم يتناقص بشكل سريع إلى أن يصل إلى الصفر*​​


​​*أنواع الطارات*​​​​*1-أنواع توضع مباشرة على الصدرAnterior Paddles.*​​​​*2-أنواع توضع على الظهرPosterior Paddles.*​​​​*3-Anterior/ Anteriorأنواع تستخدم طرفين من الطارات بحيث يكون هذان الطرفان على الصدر ويكون القلب بينهما أوPosterior/ Anterior *
*بحيث يكون طرف على الظهر تحت*
*المريض والطرف الآخر على الصدر ويكون القلب بينهما*​​​​*4-نوع يستخدم للأطفال ويسمى Pediatric Paddles.*​​​​*5-نوع يستخدم مباشرة على القلب خلال عملية القلب المفتوح ويسمى Interior Paddles*​​​​*يوجد** على الوجه الأمامي للطارتين مفتاحان للتفريغ ويجب ضغطهما معا حتى يتم إطلاق الصدمة الكهربائية وهذه المفاتيح توضع للأمان عند استخدام الجهاز حيث إن هذا النوع من الأجهزة يمثل خطرا على المريض والمستخدم معا، عند استخدام هذه الأقطاب أو الطارتين فإنه يستخدم جلي أو كريم لتقليل من مقاومة الجسم حتى يتم الإتصال*​​

​​*إجراءات الأمن والسلامة في جهاز إنعاش القلب*​​​​*لحماية المستخدم والمريض يجب أن يحتوي الجهاز على الأمور التالية*​​​​*1-عزل كلي بين دائرة الدخل والخرج*​​​​*2-أن يكون على كل طارة مفتاح تفريغ*​​​​*3-أن يحتوي الجهاز على إنذار صوتي ومرئي عندما يكون الجهاز مشحونا*​​​​*4-أن يكون هناك تفريغ أوتوماتيكي داخل الجهاز إذا لم تفرغ الشحنة في الوقت المحدد*​​

​​*إجراءات السلامة بالنسبة للمريض*​​​​*1-لحماية المريض من الحروق تستخدم كمية كبيرة من الجلي أو الكريم*​​​​*2-الضغط الجيد على الطارتين حتى تلتصق في موضعها لأن تحركها من موقعها سيسمح بوجود جلي بين الطارتين مما يؤدي إلى مرور تيار كهربائي خلال جزء من الجسم غير مرغوب إيصال التيار الكهربائي إليه*​​​​*3-عدم استخدام أي جهاز آخر في حالة توصيل الجهاز وفي حالة المرضى الذين يستخدمون منظما لضربات القلب يكون لهم نظام آخر*​​​​*إجراءات السلامة بالنسبة للمستخدم*​​​​*1-تنظيف الطارتين من الجلي أو الكريم للمحافظة عليهما جافتين*​​​​*2-عدم لمس المريض في أثناء إعطاء المريض الصدمة*​​​​*3-عدم ملامسة أي شيء حول المريض*​​​​*4-عدم تفريغ الشحنة والطرفان في الهواء*​​​​*5- عدم تفريغ الشحنة والطرفان ملتصقان*​​منقوووووووول​​


----------



## نيرفانا (2 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

عضو واحد فقط ممكن يكون ده بخل بالرد


----------



## blackhorse (21 أغسطس 2010)

انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا اخى الكريم 
واحب ان اقول لك شيئا انت عندما وضعت الموضوع ابتغيت رضا الله وثوابه فلا تنتظر الثواب من البشر 
انا اعرف احساسك جيدا وقد احسسته كثيرا ولكن لا تلتفت الى ذلك مجرد دخول احد ومشاهدة الموضوع او نقله او نسخه لك فيه ثواب ولو بدون رد واظن ان ثواب رب العزة خير من كل كلمات الشكر


----------



## محمد طبيه (15 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم


----------



## loveeee83 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## علاءرجب (21 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (24 نوفمبر 2011)

thanks alot useful information


----------



## محمد السيد رمضان (1 أبريل 2012)

*
جزاك الله خير*


----------



## alaaroi1 (2 أبريل 2012)

thank you very much ,but in case of maintenance >>> what is the methodes or procedure of maintenance ???


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

shokran


----------



## khaled rageh (8 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم اخي العزيز....... وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (8 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 
بس يا ريت تضع الاعطال مع كيفية علاجها ؟
وشكرا


----------



## belal-alsharaa (24 مايو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا على المعلومات


----------



## الهندس/خالد85 (28 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما


----------



## dahroug (29 مايو 2013)

معلومات جميلة جدا .. لك جزيل الشكر


----------

